
Can a smart watch save you from a stroke? Contribute your data and save a life - johnsonhsieh
http://www.mrhythmstudy.org/
======
brandonb
Hey HN,

Johnson and I are co-founders of Cardiogram, and we're working with UCSF
cardiology (the Health eHeart project) to launch the mRhythm Study today.

We'll be giving a talk with more technical detail on our machine learning
approach at Strata 2016, as we mention in our blog post:
[http://blog.cardiogr.am/2016/03/16/have-an-apple-watch-
you-c...](http://blog.cardiogr.am/2016/03/16/have-an-apple-watch-you-can-help-
save-a-life/)

But let me know if anybody has questions on machine learning in medicine,
heart rate sensors, cardiology, or anything else!

------
stanisy
Wow that's really interesting. When I finally get around to buying a smart
watch I'll have to check this out!

